

We're React Messenger – Recently launched Beta. Would love to get your feedback - candides_garden
http://www.businessinsider.com/react-messenger-iphone-app-2013-11?op=1

======
candides_garden
Any opinions about UI/functionality/quality are welcome. We are looking to
improve and grow.

